# Orange hm Dragon make x white platinum hm female



## uglykitty429 (Nov 5, 2013)

Spawned 3 weeks ago. Have 20 to 30 fry left out of 50 or so. Easy spawn no nips. Seeing what might come out.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Please post pics of the parents!


----------



## uglykitty429 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry. I'm getting it now.


----------



## uglykitty429 (Nov 5, 2013)

I tried to spawn him to this gorgeous good Dragon femalei have abouta week ago she tore him up. But he's healing now. He looks disheveled.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see how the fry turn out. The parents are pretty!


----------



## DerangedUnicorn (Sep 5, 2013)

They're gonna turn out like creamsicles! lol. Good luck with the fry. I can't wait to see how they grow up.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Gorgeous parents!


----------



## uglykitty429 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think they are getting a little color! So exciting.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you post some pics?


----------



## uglykitty429 (Nov 5, 2013)

They are so so small. And it's like a white iridescence or maybe light blue. I'm expecting anything under the rainbow from this pair, because they are not remotely the same color. I'm really looking forward to F2 and f3.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe when they get a little bigger.


----------

